# Buying our first Bluewater Cruiser!!



## shayw (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, the search has begun. We have been looking at Tayana's, HC33, Valiant, Morgans, Ericsons, Pretorian, Union Cutters.

We have a budget of 80k and we like the teak interior but not the teak decks or super maintenance of a HC33. Like charm, functionality and throw in a little comfort. 
Any opinions greatly appreciated! Shay


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Shay - 

Throw your question out in the Boat buying forum. You will ge ta lot more responses.

Personally, I would look into a Hans Christian or Tayana 37 for those numbers.

Brian

PS Welsome to Sailnet!


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome and good luck Shay! We went through a similar process with a similar list of boats 3 years ago. A lot of good boats on your list and I'm not trying to pimp the Pretorien because there aren't going to be a ton out there in your price range that don't need a lot of work (don't know how much work is OK for you).

This link has all posts on our blog that were tagged "pretorien" if you want to see some (mostly interior) shots.


----------



## shayw (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Livia! I will look at the link. There are a few Pretorian's in this area for sale, but not in good condition. How does she sail? How year is she and any advice when looking at one? thanks again, Shay


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

For advice from serious long-range and liveaboard sailors consider checking out the "Seven Seas Sailing Association" most of these folks really know what they're talking about.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 24, 2005)

*Review of the Union 36*

Hello there-
Thought I'd get a word in here.
In the Febuary 2010 issue of Practical Sailor they do a very thorough review of the Union 36 cutter. If you're shopping for a blue water boat you should definately take a look at the Unions. They're typically less expensive than the Tayanas and HC's, but very comfortable, safe, solidly built Perry double enders. We've owned our Union 36 Golden Heart for 5 years and love her. Bought her for 65k and put another 15k into upgrades and repairs (30 year old boat type stuff). Now with 80k invested we have a real head turner that can take us anywhere, literally.
Mac & Jess
SV Golden Heart


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

shayw said:


> Thanks Livia! I will look at the link. There are a few Pretorian's in this area for sale, but not in good condition. How does she sail? How year is she and any advice when looking at one? thanks again, Shay


I'm a bad person to answer that question because this is my first and only boat and I havent done much crewing so I am not able to compare her to other boats. I have a lot of fun sailing her. She moves well in light air and she likes to point high. 1983. Not a lot of pretorien specific advice for looking - all of the general boat advice of course - I have heard that the glassed in seacocks are a royal pain in the arse to change out if they have frozen but that would come out in any survey.


----------

